# Clopay garage doors I recently did a faux wood finish on



## epicpaint (Apr 3, 2019)

I had a customer who had three nice clopay garage doors but he was not happy with the factory finish. He wanted something darker and more like a self described walnut (more brown than red compared to the original). They were not originally stained because they are made from a composite material. Mostly followed manufacturer specs. Resilience satin base coat in Cobble brown, Resilience satin glaze coat in Bitter Chocalte, Resilience satin glaze coat in Tricorn black. They were finished with two coats of Modern Masters clear acrylic matte sealer.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Nicely Done! They look Great.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

epicpaint said:


> I had a customer who had three nice clopay garage doors but he was not happy with the factory finish. He wanted something darker and more like a self described walnut (more brown than red compared to the original). They were not originally stained because they are made from a composite material. Mostly followed manufacturer specs. Resilience satin base coat in Cobble brown, Resilience satin glaze coat in Bitter Chocalte, Resilience satin glaze coat in Tricorn black. They were finished with two coats of Modern Masters clear acrylic matte sealer.


Great work! Looks a lot better. 

What is the expected maintenance routing for something like this? Is MM Clear Acrylic UV stable?


----------

